# Kitchen Faucet makes a CLUNKING sound!!



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Sounds like the spray diverter. Unscrew the aerator, diverter should be under it, clean everything and then see what it does. 
JackM


----------



## jcdonkey (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank You, I will certainly try this, however the faucet is doing it when I use the main handle to turn on the hot and cold water. But I will give it a try anyway.

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Nancy, the diverter is right under the aerator, so if it is partly messed up is will cycle on and off every time you turn the faucet on, regardless of whether u use the spray or not, which can make that "clunking" noise


----------



## rlw451953` (Sep 4, 2013)

Mine is brand new (installed 1 week ago) and it's doing the same thing!


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

I had one i installed at my Mom's house that did exactly the same thing. I called Delta, they sent a new aerator. No help at all. I finally got aggravated at it and did the following.
Turn the water on full blast-hot or cold. I worked the spray nozzle lever off and on quickly for two or three minutes (as fast as you can) off and on. It finally stopped doing it. There must be something in the spray nozzle assembly that is just a bit snug when they are new, and causes the clunking sound. Working it on and off for a couple minutes seems to free it up.
Hasn't done it since, and that was over a year ago.


----------



## Peppe1019 (Aug 20, 2013)

If its also doing it when you use the single lever I would check your incoming pressure to the house doubt its the faucet.. They sell pressure testers at the big box stores that you can thread right on to an existing sillcock(hose bibb).. Between 40-60 psi is ideal, anything above 60 is a problem.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

deleted. original post 8/24/2007.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

rlw451953` said:


> Mine is brand new (installed 1 week ago) and it's doing the same thing!


rlw451953, welcome to the forum. What brand faucet did you install? Did you flush out the supply lines before you installed the new faucet? Try lightfoot's advice, seemed to work well for him. Thanks.


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

My first response was to rlw45192 since his is brand new like mine was-and was posted today.

The original post is 6 years old.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Lightfoot said:


> My first response was to rlw45192 since his is brand new like mine was-and was posted today.
> 
> The original post is 6 years old.


Sorry lightfoot. My bad, just now saw the date.


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

jmon said:


> Sorry lightfoot. My bad, just now saw the date.


no apology necessary JMON, 
i usually don't look at the date posted either.
it's all good:thumbsup:


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

What most people don't relies is that the water going through the diverter spray end first then the spout, if you remove the head on the hand sprayer and turn the water on its shoots out of the hose not the spout, as mentioned lines must be flushed out after an install to keep the diverter from clogging or sticking.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

The Date The date :wallbash:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Old thread or not---this is really helpful information----and will help others who search the site for answers----


----------



## rlw451953` (Sep 4, 2013)

Lightfoot-Just did as you suggested; so far, so good! Thanks for your reply (and everyone else's)


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

rlw451953` said:


> Lightfoot-Just did as you suggested; so far, so good! Thanks for your reply (and everyone else's)


:thumbsup:glad it worked.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

:yes:See====Old thread---happy new member-----


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

what is happening is that water is bleeding back through diverter valve causing the noise...had this happen on 100s of delta faucets its purging the sprayer hose when turned on....I have removed diverter valve at base of spout applied alittle faucet grease and reinstalled....problem solved...ben sr


----------



## rlw451953` (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------

